# New Drive Shafts - 2 or 4 wheel alignment needed?



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey all,
I just had both drive shafts replaced and now my steering wheel isn't straight and the car pulls (kinda expected). I'm taking it in for an alignment. Would a 2-wheel alignment be enough, or must a 4-wheel alignment be done to correct the situation?

Thanks for the help.
Curtis


----------



## dStruct (Nov 16, 2005)

Well if you didn't change out anything on the rear, a 2-wheel should be more then enough, if it's like a $10 difference (which it should be) you might as well just get all 4 aligned, the rear is just a toe adjustment, i personally prefer my rear setup at -0.030 (helps with understeer) but anything between -0.000 to -0.015 is acceptable in most cases.

As for the front, toe should be at 0.00 and camber isn't adjustable but should be around -1.0 to -1.5ish.

I'm not sure exactly why your half-shafts went out, but it's usually caused by broken cv-boots or worn/bad motor and/or tranny mounts, they're cheap to upgrade and it's very beneficial to both shifting and the overall feel of the car.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

It's coming up to be a $30 difference. I had 'em replaced because both CV Boots were torn open and it was making loud clicking noises already when I was turning. Interesting because I had the left one replaced less than two years ago and it tore so soon. I do have a hard-shifting problem from first to second. 3 years ago I was told my tranny needed to be rebuilt, but I didn't do it and the hard-shifting hasn't gotten any worse. The tranny fluid stays nice and red with only a very minor burnt smell - nothing worrysome. I'm wondering if the mounts are bad and that's what's causing the thing to tear so quickly. How do I check this?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Well if you can get under the car and push up on the tranny and it stays up and doesn't come down then their bad. An even easier way is just to pop the hood and have someone rev the engine. If it lifts or twists excessive then thats a sure sign. Now blown mounts (not broken) I could see damaging the CV axles but not tearing the boots. They just get old and crack or torn from road debree. When they get torn or broken open then all kinds of siht gets in them and destroys the bearings. (Thats why they krackle)By the way not to be rude but if your talking about you front wheel drive car, then You have Axles and possibly a intermediate shaft not drive shafts. Just an FYI. 2 wheel alignments are worthless in my opinion. Always go with 4. :thumbup:


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Sorry, I'm not up-to-par with its terminology. Yes, I do have a front-wheel drive Sentra. I think I'll ask the dealer to check the mounts for me when I take it in for the alignment. I will check on revving the thing and see if I see something strange. I just find it strange that both of them ripped when I replace one of them so recently. My other car (a 13 year old Chrysler with over 260K miles) has never had a boot rip.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Um did you replace the axles or have it done??? If a shop did it then there is NO reason they should have had Alignment issues... You are supposed to split the ball-joint, NOT pull the strut bolts... Thus if the shop did it they OWE you an alignment.. Ive replaced DOZENS of axles on MANY different makes and models over the past 10yrs.. Ive NEVER had alignment issues from an Axle replacement.. 

SO... If a shop replaced the axles MAKE them give you an alignment. I believe even the FSM says to pull the Ball-joint.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah a shop did it but it was through a friend for $100 cash for the labour. I don't know if I can go back to complain as the dealer wanted $600 for the same thing.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Um $100 is about right for 2 axles... Book time is 1hr. per side. So whatever the shop rate is x2. Personally for a friend Id have done it for $50 as I can have them both done in @30mins... And no need for an alignment.. Maybe use a more knowledgeable friend next time.. 

Also there is NO reason there should be a $30 difference in 2 or 4whl alignment. Any shop Ive worked in had a $15 difference MAX. Budget wise its OK to do a 2 whl.. If you can afford it a 4whl is prefferable.. 

Maybe next time ask us about things Before they get done... We've got some people on here that can save ALOT of money and headaches.

Peace!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

True! you shouldn't need an alignment. I didn't think of that. Good save Nasty


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> True! you shouldn't need an alignment. I didn't think of that. Good save Nasty


Hey Ive been gone for awhile, but Im back and trying to help all I can... GOD knows Ive gotten plenty of help from here...

IF anyone is thinking about doing their axles I urge you to spend the $30-40 on a cheap Ball-joint splitter.. (NOT th tuning fork/ hammer in type) but a puller type. Hell Autozone/ Advance will prob rent one for $10-15. Well worth it.. And it'll save in the long run..


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I guess it's easier then the old prybar and sledge hammer too?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I guess it's easier then the old prybar and sledge hammer too?



Well that is my OLD stand-by method... Im just trying to let people know how to properly do the job.... But for every shop fix there is a way to do it in the driveway... Its just figuring it out.. PLUS if your not careful the Pry/Sledge method can destroy threads and fingers..


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

Curtis Sentra said:


> Hey all,
> I just had both drive shafts replaced and now my steering wheel isn't straight and the car pulls (kinda expected). I'm taking it in for an alignment. Would a 2-wheel alignment be enough, or must a 4-wheel alignment be done to correct the situation?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Curtis



why do you need an alignment now? that seems fishy. you shouldn't need an alignment because of axle replacement. its one of those "if you have a rack anybody can do it" jobs. remove the ball joint nut, turn the steering wheel in one direction and remove the big cv nut and remove axle. has nothing to do with alignment. id ask the shop that did the work whats up.....


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

bigern45 said:


> why do you need an alignment now? that seems fishy. you shouldn't need an alignment because of axle replacement. its one of those "if you have a rack anybody can do it" jobs. remove the ball joint nut, turn the steering wheel in one direction and remove the big cv nut and remove axle. has nothing to do with alignment. id ask the shop that did the work whats up.....


Not trying to be a smartass but thats exactly what Ive been explaining... Please read the ENTIRE thread.


----------

